

Ask HN: Any examples of business cards? - Legend

I am a researcher and I will be attending a bunch of conferences in the coming month. I would like to have a business card handy.<p>Is there an accepted best practice of adhering to minimalism as well as conveying the right amount of information on the card? Any examples would be greatly appreciated.
======
nycacorp
So if your going for style then these make a show
<http://tasteofink.com/gallery/business-cards/>

As for best practices Name, Title, email (QR Code) to save room, phone,
address on one side with small logo and on other side big logo or name are the
standards

~~~
Legend
Thank you. For someone independent like me, what kind of logo could I have? Or
can I just put my university logo?

------
niggler
Have you looked at moo business cards (<http://us.moo.com/>)?

~~~
Legend
Thank you. This is great!

